# Kriebelmückenlarven



## olli-b-bommel (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit einigen Tagen beobachte ich in meinem Bachlauf kleine dunkle __ Würmer die sich an den Steinen festhalten und in der Strömung "dümpeln". Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um Kriebelmückenlarven handelt und bis hierher isses ja auch nix schlimmes...

...in den letzten Tagen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wasseroberfläche immer mehr verschmutzte und letztlich der Skimmer sogar ganz aufgab!! Die Ursache waren diese Larven, die den Durchfluss des 32mm-Verbindungsschlauch auf ein Minimum reduzierten. Nachdem der Schlauch ausgetauscht war, lief alles wieder bestens. Seit gestern Abend bildet sich das Problem allerdings wieder erneut!!  Hat jemand'ne Idee was man da machen kann??

Beste Grüße, Olli.


----------



## Klausile (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Hallo Olli,

ich habe auch diese Mückenlarven im Teich, allerdings nicht in den von dir beschriebenen Mengen.
Bei so starkem Befall hilft wohl nur noch die chemische Keule. Es gibt spezielle Mittel gegen Mücken im Teich - ABER ACHTUNG diese dürfen nicht angewendet werden wenn du __ Störe oder __ Muscheln im Teich hast. Für alle anderen Teichbewohner sind diese Mittelchen angeblich unschädlich.
An sonsten würde nur regelmäßges Reinigen, evtl. mit einem Rohrreinigungsschlauch und nem Hochdruckreiniger helfen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Servus Olli

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich würde einmal die Technik auf den neuesten Stand bringen ... 
Sie erscheint mir ein wenig unterdimensioniert , speziell bei Koi-Haltung 

Hat jetzt zwar nix mit den Kriebelmückenlarven zu tun, aber eine ordentlich dimensionierte Filteranlage läßt dieses Problem garnicht auftauchen .

Und noch ein Wort zu dem "Zaubermittel" von Klaus ... 
Chemie hat sich noch nie, in einem Gartenteich gut gemacht .

@ Klaus: Ich denke du hast es gut gemeint, aber bitte keine Chemie vorschlagen .... Neulinge könnten das in die falsche Kehle bekommen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Wir entfernen die Mücken "rein biologisch" 

Bei uns tummeln sich die Mücken auch im Bachlauf ... wir entfernen sie einfach mechanisch von den Stellen, an denen sie sich festgesetzt haben, z.B. mit einer Bürste ... über die dann im Teich schwimmenden Mückenlarven freuen sich die Fische. In kürzester Zeit sind sie alle vertilgt .


----------



## olli-b-bommel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Hallo an alle!! Erst mal vielen Dank für eure Tipps!!

@Helmut: Warum meinst du, dass mein Filter unterdimensioniert ist?? Das Wasser ist bis auf den Grund glasklar!! Die Fische sind topfit und aus dem letzten Jahr habe ich sogar 2 junge Kois!! Der Teich ist schon 12 Jahre alt und wurde nur gelegentlich etwas umgestaltet...das Problem mit den Larven hab ich erst jetzt!! Oder meintest du etwas anderes??

Um mal die Menge der Larven zu Beschreiben, schätze ich, dass es so um die 3-4 Liter in dem Schlauch waren!! 

Wie gesagt, der Klär-/oder Filterteich arbeit ganz hervorragend @Klaus: Meinst du, dass die Mikroorganismen und Bakterien so eine Keule überleben?? Bisher hab ich Mittel in der Art noch nie eingesetzt...allerdings hab ich auch wenig Lust dauernd den Schlauch zu reinigen oder zu wechseln. :?

Beste Grüße, Olli.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Servus Olli

Unterdimensioniert war vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck 

Ich dachte da eher wegen dem Schlauch Pumpe - Skimmer.

Wäre da nicht ein 2"-Schlauch die bessere Wahl gewesen  . Der setzt sich nicht so schnell zu und bietet auch einen nicht so großen Widerstand der Pumpe gegenüber ... die Pumpe wird dadurch leistungsfähiger.
Auch dürftest du keine Vorabscheidung installiert haben, du leitest ja das Wasser ungefiltert in den Klär/Filterteich. Also alles was der Skimmer ansaugt wird von der Pumpe geschreddert und gelangt dann in den Filterteich ...  wo es schön langsam zu Schlamm vergoren wird und Nährstoffe freisetzt .

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zwischen Pumpe und Filterteich so ein Spaltsieb installieren


----------



## olli-b-bommel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Moin Helmut,

ähm... also auf die Idee, einen größeren Schlauch zu nehmen, hätte ich bei 'ner Flasche Bier ja selber kommen können!!  Da werd ich doch gleich heut nochmal zum Baumarkt!!  

Gibt es so einen Vorfilter, den du vorschlägst, auch als Druckfilter??

Mein "System" arbeitet so: die Pumpe saugt das Wasser aus dem Hauptteich über den Skimmer und den Korb an und fördert es ganz nach UNTEN in den Filterteich zunächst in ein Drainagerohr (10m lang, aufgewickelt als Schnecke, mit 10mm Löchern) dann weiter durch verschiedene Kieselschichten von 80-100mm, 16-32mm und 2-8mm. Die Oberfläche ist voll mit Repositionspflanzen. Als Abschluss läuft das Wasser wieder zurück, über einen Bachlauf in den Hauptteich. 

2-3 mal jährl. sauge ich mit einer Hauswasserpumpe, sozusagen "rückwärts", den Schlamm und Dreck aus dem Filterteich. 

Meinst du nicht, dass das ausreichen müsste?? Oder sollte ich doch noch so einen Filter dazwischen setzen??

Viele Grüße aus Osnabrück, Olli.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Servus Olli

Zum Schlauch noch: 2" kann nicht jede Pumpe ab ... Schau einmal ob du eine Schlauchtülle mit 2"-Anschluß an der Pumpe sitzen hast ... sonst war mein Vorschlag und dein Kauf umsonst .... 

Ich würde auf alle Fälle diesen Filter zwischen Pumpe und Filterteich schalten


würdest dir die Reinigungsaktionen ersparen
und dein Filterteich arbeitet dadurch noch effektiver

Würde so vorgehen:
Vom Filter weg in fixer Verrohrung (KG-Rohr - Dimension ) bis zum jetzigen Drainageschlauch. Zum Filter einfach Pumpenschlauch (neuen 2") am Filter anschließen.
Fertig


----------



## olli-b-bommel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kriebelmückenlarven*

Moin Helmut,

alles klar, ich seh's mir vorher an!!

Die andere Sache lasse ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen! Hört sich gut und logisch an!! Vielen Dank!

Schönes Wochenende!! Olli.


----------

